# Swollen Pastern



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

is he kept inside? he could be stocking up. if thats the case what i have learned from the people on here is give him turn out, and try to give him exercise


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

be a good idea to see the vet on this one. could be different things including ring bone. better safe than sorry


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How lame is he right now? how conditioned is he? was it his first chase? it sounds like it might have been slightly to much for him. 

Keep a close eye on it, and I would hose it down twice a day with cold water for 15-20 mins. Take it easy until it looks like it's settled down again. What a bummer that this has happened right after you bought him.


----------



## JackandGina (Nov 28, 2009)

Erin&Jasper: I keep him inside at night and he has full turnout during the day...However the weather has been so bad lately (dumping buckets) that I have kept him inside for the day. 
My2Geldings: He hasn't done fox hunting in over a year (he used to do them)...he is not lame right now, just a little swollen with minimal heat. I will hose down his leg and walk him out to get the fluid moving...thank you for the advice. 
I thought he could have been stocked up at first, but doesn't that usually happen in both legs? Also, his swelling is concentrated in the pastern area not his entire leg.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No problem. Knowing he isn't lame is a really good news. I must have misread the post because thats what I thought I understood. As mentioned earlier, just cool it down with some water twice a day. 

It sounds like you guys have a blast.


----------

